# Brahms and Tchaikovsky in Sydney



## MosmanViolinist (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi there! I found this blog quite by accident and decided, why not join?

I used to be a professional musician years ago but gave it away. I have recently picked my violin up and now play outside second desk of the first violins of my local community orchestra. I really enjoy this, such great fun and challenges. Next concert we're playing Tchaikovsky's violin concerto and Brahms' first symphony.

David, Sydney


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome aboard, and hope you enjoy the people here. It's always great to get somebody who actually makes music rather than just chatters about it -- like myself!


----------



## MosmanViolinist (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks Ken, well the Tchaikovsky/Brahms concerts went very well. For a community orchestra the standard is very nice. A small proportion are ex-professionals, many teach music and some very dedicated amateurs. We even had a nice young student from the Sydney Conservatorium of Music come along to the last week of rehearsals with her contrabassoon, such an important voice in the outside Brahms symphony movements.


----------

